# I am unsure where to turn and I don't know what to do anymore



## Fin26 (Dec 29, 2015)

Hello there everybody!

This is my first post and I have come onto this forum because I don't know where to turn. I feel perhaps people on here can give better advice than so called 'health professionals' who it appears don't fully understand.

I am currently in the 'speculative' IBS pile. I've been living with this for six years but recently its got worse. It started off with needing to go to the toilet rather urgently but as I've gotten older the issues/symptoms I'm facing are far more difficult to cope with and subsequently its ruining my life.

About three or four months ago I started to notice mucous and that my stool colour varied from very dark (which made me afraid) and normal. It also changed in 'consistency' I guess you could say. I'm not sure whether this is normal but it made me go to a doctor.

I've had blood tests, stool test, endoscope and colonoscopy which have found absolutely nothing. I have an MRI scan in Jan but everyone is predicting it will reveal nothing which upsets me a little bit. I guess I am facing the reality that this might just be IBS.

The main symptom I struggle with, which is why I've posted up here, is abdominal cramping/pain which ranges from Severe to mild depending on various factors and abdominal bloating. I feel like I've had air pumped into my stomach. I get worried because the pain is constant for a period and doesn't seem to relent with BM's.

I have tried loads of drugs over the years. None have seemed to work. I am now trying the 'herbal' route with Yakult probiotics, Charcoal and Peppermint and some tablets which apparently give me better bacteria in my gut.

I guess I am hoping that someone lives with what I live through everyday. I feel very alone. My family try to support me but they don't really understand.

My symptoms are:

- Irregular bowel movements

- Colour changes (is this normal?)

- Abdominal cramping

- Abdominal pain

- Bloating

- Feeling sick/nausea

- Not always being hungry but then eating loads of food

- Belching/flatulence

Please someone reply!


----------



## alzo123 (Dec 27, 2015)

Hi Fin26 

I don't think I'll be much proper help but I just wanted to let you know I know how you're feeling! I'm in such a similar situation and having a flare up in symptoms just now - its so frustrating because I feel too young to have these problems and when I flare up I have little social life!

I have similar symptoms to you, I've had a colonoscopy, a small bowel MRI which were normal.

I had an endoscope a few weeks ago which showed gastritis but I'm waiting on my biopsies coming back so its just a waiting game!

Anyway I just wanted to let you know you that you're not alone and that things will get better! x


----------



## Fin26 (Dec 29, 2015)

Thank you Alzo!

I feel helpless its awful. What issues/symptoms are the ones that gripe you most?


----------



## alzo123 (Dec 27, 2015)

Fin26 said:


> Thank you Alzo!
> 
> I feel helpless its awful. What issues/symptoms are the ones that gripe you most?


I know its so miserable! Before it used to be a lot of cramping pain after eating but that eased - recently it has been a lot of bloating and wind embarrassingly - not nice looking 9 months pregnant haha! Thankfully that has eased a little recently 

How have you been feeling?


----------

